# how to resolve java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError?



## velu (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi team,

         I am new to the Mac OS X

         I am using mac os x 10.5.4 version

         I have got the following error when I loading 'Test' library using java 

         [java] java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /Users/.../.../.../.../libTest.jnilib: 
         [java]  at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
         [java]  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1822)
         [java]  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1739)
         [java]  at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
         [java]  at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)

         I don't know how to resolve this error 

         and my environment variables set in the Mac OS are

         MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/X11/man
	 TERM_PROGRAM=Apple_Terminal
	 TERM=xterm-color
	 SHELL=/bin/bash
         TMPDIR=/var/folders/hM/hMvrhUXNHFaAj40pSkUnsk+++TM/-Tmp-/
         Apple_PubSub_Socket_Render=/tmp/launch-K5Yuy5/Render
         TERM_PROGRAM_VERSION=240
         USER=TestUser
         COMMAND_MODE=unix2003
         SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/launch-nr8vow/Listeners
         __CF_USER_TEXT_ENCODING=0x1F6:0:0
         PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11/bin
         PWD=/Users/TestUser
         SHLVL=1
         HOME=/Users/TestUser
         LOGNAME=TestUser
         LC_CTYPE=UTF-8
         DISPLAY=/tmp/launch-n0OAVt/:0
         _=/usr/bin/env

         please let me know any environment variable I need to add?

         i have read some sites they telling it's because of 'DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable but in my machine i have found no such environment variable.

         If this is the solution, please let me know how to set DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH variable?

         or 

        what is other way to resolve it?

        Thanks in Advance
        velu


----------



## velu (Apr 9, 2009)

The problem is i used the JDK 1.6 version
If i use JDK 1.5, it works fine..


----------

